# Great Kit to repair my ole Dewalt Random Orbital Sander Hook & Loop pad



## BTKS

Thanks, know how to fix it now. Have you had the white, for lack of an exact term, resistence ring wear out. I've had to replace mine once or twice now but never the hook and loop. I'm sure it won't be long though.
BTKS


----------



## DanYo

I have never had that part fail, but when taking the sander apart , I noticed the wear. I kept the old ones.


----------



## USCJeff

Got a nice Bosch sander. Same issue. Does fine if under load, but pick it up and the paper is thrown. Did this after a half year. Will give this a shot before buying the $30 replacement that might or might not work 6 months later.


----------



## Ottis

Thanks for the heads up Dan…I get tired of buying those darn $30+ replacement kits every years for my sanders….I will give this a try next.


----------



## Durnik150

Great information! I have torn through 3 finish sanders in the last 2 years. The most durable of the three has exactly the problem you described, the velcro surface is coming loose. Now I have an option to tossing it in the trash. Thanks Dan-If that's who you really are (the unkknown woodworker).


----------



## Karson

I've never had to replace a pad but I did get a conversion kit to go from PSA paper to Hook and Loop. I guess your kit does that also.

Thanks Dan.


----------



## cabinetmaster

Where you really mess up a pad is if you use the outside edge more than the flat part. We have people at work who try to use the OS to sand moldings and crown molding. That really messes up a pad.


----------



## Tikka

Thanks for posting Dan, I will have to try and get a couple of those - Similar subject, have you thought about using the "PAD Saver" from Mirka - they are aimed at protecting the Velcro when using Abranet sanding disks, but they also work equally as well on normal sanding disks.

By the way - do they give a web address for the product on the packaging, I cannot find them in Google. Found them - http://www.gatorgrit.com


----------



## a1Jim

Hey Dan you look eceptionally happy today.Thanks for the review.


----------



## Grumpy

Nothing like a Gator to get you out of a sticky situation.


----------



## huff

Thanks Dan, I have a sander with the same problem right now. It's been driving me crazy for the past week and hated to spend the 30+ dollars for a new replacement. I think I'll run down to Lowes tomorrow. Thanks again for the info.


----------



## DocK16

AH yeah I can use one of these. Thanx


----------



## bamapens

Is there a conversion kit for the Sears or Craftsman ROS with four screws holdong the pad???
I've looked everywhere!
Thanks for your help!


----------



## DanYo

11901 views 
http://www.farmandfleet.com/products/595821-gator-hook-and-loop-random-orbit-sander-replacement-and-conversion-kit.html#.U9Qc7fldXfJ


----------

